# Enough hydration?



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella was switched to canned Royal Cainin SO because of crystals in the urine. They had been on kibbles but when Bella got switched to canned, we also switched our 9 year old Hav to canned (Wellness, Core). 

When they were on kibble, they drank water all day but now they rarely drink. DaniGirl (9) will get a drink in the middle of the day but I very rarely see Bella take a drink. 

I'm concerned they aren't getting enough water. I've begun to add some water to the canned food just to make sure they get enough to drink. My question is: is this necessary? Should I just trust them to drink when their bodies need the hydration?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Very good question. I noticed when I switched my guys to canned, they are drinking so much less water. It worries me too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I hear your concern about proper hydration. It was interesting to figure out what each dog preferred and needed. 

In my experience, the wet food makes them less thirsty. When they eat only kibble, they drink a lot of water. I feed Benji and Lizzie home cooked meals (boiled chicken and vegetables) mixed with kibble in equal proportion and they don't drink as much water. The stool is firm but not dry and it is very small compared to when they ate only kibble. 

I also stopped letting them drink from the water bottle as when they got older, they liked drinking a lot of water at one go and the water bottle didn't dispense enough water. Benji wasn't drinking enough water with the bottle. Now they drink about a little over 1/4 cup about 3 times a day. Each dog has different needs. Lizzie tends to drink more water than Benji. They are also picky about drinking fresh, cool water. I change water at least 3 times day.

To see if they are well hydrated, check their gums for soft, moist feel.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The following is an excerpt from the article Canned versus Kibble article that I posted. 
Pets who eat mostly canned food or a home prepared diet automatically take in more moisture
than those eating kibble, so they do not need to compensate as much by drinking and
excrete less concentrated urine. Contrary to what many people think and pet food companies
claim, dogs (and cats even more so) do not instinctively know how much extra water they
have to drink to make up for what is lacking in dry food.
A greater incidence of bladder diseases and stones/crystals in animals eating dry food is one
result. An increasing number of American Veterinary Medical Association members, including
board-certified veterinary nutritionists, are now strongly recommending the feeding of canned
food only instead of dry kibble to cats, but the issue has not been officially addressed in dogs,
since they have a slightly better ability to compensate by drinking from their water bowl.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

This really caught my attention! I'm feeding Tucker Orijen now. What's a premium canned food to feed or mix with Orijen. I don't want Tucker to have problems because I didn't know better about feeding dry. I need to find your post, Dave, and read it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> This really caught my attention! I'm feeding Tucker Orijen now. What's a premium canned food to feed or mix with Orijen. I don't want Tucker to have problems because I didn't know better about feeding dry. I need to find your post, Dave, and read it.


HERE is part 1 http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9003&highlight=canned+versus+kibble+part and here is part 2 http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9004&highlight=Canned+versus+kibble+part


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Nancy, I would double check with your vet and see what they say too. One of my dogs is on Hills CD for past crystal problems. I use the kibble and mix in a little canned but I add in a couple tablespoons of water. It's important to be sure a dog that has had crystals before is drinking plenty of water.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> The following is an excerpt from the article Canned versus Kibble article that I posted.
> Pets who eat mostly canned food or a home prepared diet automatically take in more moisture
> than those eating kibble, so they do not need to compensate as much by drinking and
> excrete less concentrated urine. Contrary to what many people think and pet food companies
> ...


Dave, this is good information. I'm still not seeing them go to their water bowl since switching to canned food so I'm adding water to the canned. Can they get TOO much water?

Our weather is warming up quickly so whether they drink after their walk will be a good indicator.

Thanks for all your good insight.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Nancy, my Molly is on canned ,but she still drinks from her water bowl. I doubt they can get too much.


----------

